# RANGER QUESTION



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Are the Massachusetts Department of Conservation and Recreation Rangers the same as MDC Park Rangers in regards to their duties and authority ? Gentleman stated to me that he was a "brother" LE Officer from the Massachusetts Department of Conservation and Recreation Ranger branch. The subject in question would not answer many of the follow up questions I had about their role.

I do not want to start a war about Rangers vs Cops just looking for some info.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

oh geez...hang onto your hat, I feel a breeze blowing
:?


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Talking with some MDC rangers this weekend, they are one in the same.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

SRRerg

Thanks for the info


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

And what exactly is their authority??


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

RPD931 said:


> And what exactly is their authority??


I guess no one really knows...


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I was told by a former MDC Ranger that the MDC is now the DCR (Dept of Conservation and Recreation). The Rangers still wear MDC gear and use MDC labeled vehicles for the time being.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Curious,

The way it was explained to me a couple of years ago. The MDC rangers that are now under the Department of Conservation of Recreation had no arrest authority. I have been searching and have been unable to find anything to either to support this one way or the other. If anyone has any info please feel free to chime in. As stated in an earlier post I AM NOT trying to turn this into a Police vs Ranger thing


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

Chapter 132A: Section 7 Rules and regulations; concessions; powers and duties of forest supervisors, park superintendents and laborers

...Forest supervisors, park superintendents and laborers employed by the division, while employed in state forests, state parks or reservations, including roads and highways, shall, within the limits of said forests, parks or reservations, except great ponds, have and exercise all the powers and duties of constables, except service of civil process, and of police officers, if so authorized in writing by the commissioner...

Chapter 132A: Section 7A Chief park ranger; park rangers; violations of environmental regulations; non-criminal disposition

The chief park ranger and park rangers appointed and employed by the department of environmental management, *when appointed deputy environmental police office*rs, shall enforce all regulations promulgated pursuant to section four A of chapter twenty-one, and section seven of chapter one hundred and thirty-two A and section sixteen of chapter two hundred and seventy, shall search for lost or missing persons or department property, and shall assist the bureau of fire control in both suppression and detection of fires.

A park ranger who has been appointed as a deputy environmental police officer who observes any violation of regulations promulgated pursuant to said section four A of said chapter twenty-one, and said section seven of said chapter one hundred and thirty-two A, may request the offender to state his name and address. Whoever upon such request refuses to state his name and address may be arrested without a warrant and shall be punished by a fine of not less than fifty dollars and not more than one hundred dollars. Said ranger may, as alternative to instituting criminal proceedings, give to the offender a written notice to appear before the clerk of the district court having jurisdiction at any time during office hours within twenty-one days after the date of such violation. Said notice shall contain the name and address of the offender, offense charged, signature of the officer and option of the offender acknowledging that the notice has been received. The clerk of courts shall maintain a separate docket of all such notices to appear.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

:shock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

dh18 said:


> Chapter 132A: Section 7 Rules and regulations; concessions; powers and duties of forest supervisors, park superintendents and *laborers*
> have and exercise all the powers and duties of constables, except service of civil process, and of police officers, if so authorized in writing by the commissioner...
> :shock:
> 
> ...


Yikes, what a title! Deputy and Police Officer together, Only in Massachusetts!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

interesting.. Sec. 7 prohibits them from the duties of civl process and Police Officers.. then 7A makes them Deputy Env. Police Officer's... :shock: :shock: :?: :?:

Yep, only in Mass can you HAVE and NOT HAVE authority... :shock: :shock:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> interesting.. Sec. 7 *prohibits them from the duties of civl process and Police Officers*.. then 7A makes them Deputy Env. Police Officer's... :shock: :shock: :?: :?:
> 
> Yep, only in Mass can you HAVE and NOT HAVE authority... :shock: :shock:





> Forest supervisors, park superintendents and laborers employed by the department, while employed in state forests, state parks or reservations shall, within the limits of said forests, parks or reservations *have and exercise all the powers and duties of constables, except service of civil process, and of police officers, if so authorized in writing by the commissioner.*


I interpret this as saying they have all the powers and duties of both police officers and constables, except that of civil process. It grants police powers - the only power it specifically prohibits is the service of civil process.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

VOR said:


> While employed and within the limits of the forest or park though.


I _assumed_that part was VERY clear and unambiguous. You're right though, sometimes I forget some of the people we are dealing with - illiterate constables and the like.



> That also includes laborers, so I guess the kid driving the rusty old pickup who gathers the dead branches off the road can lock you up for public expectoration? The word "archaic" comes to mind.


Ahhhh, nooooo! It's deceivingly "archaic". I _believe _this paragraph was penned about a year ago when the merger thingie took place. I could be wrong though. Perhaps "ass-clown legislator" is more appropriate?



> But look on the bright side - you get the same powers as a constable! :shock: :shock: :shock:


Well gosh, where do I sign up? :shock: 

 
Eric


----------



## scout (Sep 12, 2002)

With the news of the Mat team and Environmental police reports it looks like within a year the Dcr rangers in some areas of the dcr will become Environmental police officers, The marine unit in Boston harbor and Water supply protection guys at Quabbin & Wachusett will most likey become epo's, The dcr has been hiring people with degrees and licenses to support this. Question 16 of the report ask that the state look in to the cost saving of rangers to EPO, The rangers need public safety people to lead them. The Rangers at the state house have their own budget now just like the former capital police. They are also hiring sercuity officers for state building.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> oh geez...hang onto your hat, I feel a breeze blowing
> :?


I like them more than deputies


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

dh18 said:


> Chapter 132A: Section 7 Rules and regulations; concessions; powers and duties of forest supervisors, park superintendents and laborers
> 
> *when appointed deputy environmental police office*rs, .


YES! O.K.! FINALLY!!!!
Massachusetts found a way to make somebody a *Deputy *and a *Police Officer* in the same Title! WOW!!!! There should be a rush for people to apply for these jobs!!!!
Just think how the REAL Environmental Police Officers must feel knowing they have unarmed "deputies" out there in the woods with them!?!?!?
:L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> YES! O.K.! FINALLY!!!!
> Massachusetts found a way to make somebody a *Deputy *and a *Police Officer* in the same Title! WOW!!!! There should be a rush for people to apply for these jobs!!!!
> Just think how the REAL Environmental Police Officers must feel knowing they have unarmed "deputies" out there in the woods with them!?!?!?
> :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


With Constable powers LMAO


----------

